# How to properly fish a Buzz Bait



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

So last year, I had a question on short strikes and with the answers from there I've had a better hook success. 

I switched to a smaller bait and slowed my retrieve down.

Now, my question is when fishing in the river, what is the best way to fish?

I know you want to keep the lure in the strike zone as long as possible... I've been doing that. But, if you are fishing a small deeper cut with shoreline/rocks/logs would you approve from upstream? Casting down stream and bring it back up against the current? Or come from down stream and cast up bringing it back with the current?

Perchy


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Fish will normally be facing upstream. You want to bring it into them from upstream or cross stream. If the current is very slow try both directions.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Fish will normally be facing upstream. They are looking for food comming downstream to them. You want to bring it into them from upstream or cross stream. If the current is very slow try all directions.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

I'd have to agree with leeabu. Fish it upstream whenever you can, go cross stream as your second option, and fish downstream last, unless that it really your only angle to get your presentation in the zone.

How strong/fast is the current? 

I like to pinch down on the wire so that the blade actually clacks off the main wire when it spins to give some extra noise, especially in stained/muddy water or if I am fishing near some turbid, noisy water.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks guys.

Bad for me as I tend to wade downstream at all times.... I also fish on my way back up stream on my way out of the area.


----------



## autogyroenthusiast (Oct 25, 2007)

if fishing downstream, try to find submerged or partially submerged mid-river boulders, cast 10-15 yards past the boulder keeping the rod tip high to keep your line off the rock to catch bass holding behind. have a plan to move right or left after the strike to get him out from behind. if there's a decent enough flow, the buzzer can be "frozen" in the strike zone for a bit to tempt them/piss them off into coming up to pop it.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Perchy101 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Bad for me as I tend to wade downstream at all times.... I also fish on my way back up stream on my way out of the area.


you will catch tons more fish if you wade upstream. fish position themselves so that they can snatch things coming downstream, towards them.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

lordofthepunks said:


> you will catch tons more fish if you wade upstream. fish position themselves so that they can snatch things coming downstream, towards them.



Also if you fish downstream, all the debris and muck you kick up is floating into the water you are trying to fish which can alert the fish to your presence. Fishing upstream puts all the kickup stuff into water you've already fished.


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Bucket Mouth said:


> .......I like to pinch down on the wire so that the blade actually clacks off the main wire when it spins to give some extra noise, especially in stained/muddy water or if I am fishing near some turbid, noisy water.


I tried the same thing last season and saw a pretty good increase in strikes. I also tried pulling the blade back and lightly sanding the wire to get a louder squeaking sound (read it in BassMasters) and that improved the strikes even more......

Good Luck


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

skippyflyboy said:


> I tried the same thing last season and saw a pretty good increase in strikes. I also tried pulling the blade back and lightly sanding the wire to get a louder squeaking sound (read it in BassMasters) and that improved the strikes even more......
> 
> Good Luck


warrior baits buzzbaits come with clackers already on them. they also have pre-drilled holes for maximum bubbles, and a plainer board for creeping speeds.

a buzzbait that you dont have to tweek.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> warrior baits buzzbaits come with clackers already on them. they also have pre-drilled holes for maximum bubbles, and a plainer board for creeping speeds.
> 
> a buzzbait that you dont have to tweek.



I let Punk talk me into buying some of those Warrior Buzzbaits....I wish he would have talked me into them sooner....gave all my other buzzers away!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Interesting about buzzbaits with clackers..... I have never caught a fish on a buzzbait with a clacker, and I have thrown them quite a bit. The minute I change to a quieter bait I start to get bit. Are you throwing these buzzbaits with clackers when there is a chop on the water? I don't normally throw a buzzbait when there is anything more than a ripple on the water, because I just don't seem to get bit. Am I missing out on something here? And I agree on a squeaky buzz bait getting you more bites at times. 

I started throwing a buzzbait made by Picasso a few years ago that I catch lot of fish on. It has a big aluminum blade with the middle cut out and a small plastic 4 blade buzzer in the middle. It has a flat heart shaped head and stays on top at really slow speeds. It puts out a nice trail of bubbles like LordOfThePunks mentioned, and it tracks straight reguardless of how fast you pull it. I only mention it if someone is looking for a more subtle presentation.


----------

